# Enviar SMS a equipos moviles automaticamente desde una pc?



## joseac2001 (Abr 29, 2008)

buenas a todos primero que nada un saludo a todas las persona que visitan este foro tan interesante y UTIL... bueno mi problema es el siguiente, necesito crear un sistema capaz de que al cumplirse ciertas condiciones, en un programa en un pc (imagino que la puedo llamar servidor), este programa envie un mensaje de texto a varios numeros celulares, indicando la condicion que se cumplio, ahora no tengo todos los parametros necesarios, imagino que debo primero que nada contratar una linea de una empresa de servicios moviles, pero estoy totalemnte crudo en este tema, la programacion imagino que la puedo hacer, de manera de que mande la cadena de caracteres por el puerto serial o paralelo, a un dispositivo que mande todo a los equipos celulares... o por medio de internet no se,  de verdad no tengo la mas minima idea de como hacerlo, esta es la fase final de mi tesis, de todo un sistema previo a esto, son una alarmas q se ven en una computadora, pero necesito que al detectarse una alarma no solo la pueda ver en el monitor sino q esta alerte por medio de texto a los celulares de ciertas personas, de antemano agradecido muchas gracias!


----------



## electrodan (Abr 29, 2008)

Hay algunos servicios de envió de sms gratis por internet, buscas alguno para tu país y lo envías cuando se cumpla "la condición". Otra forma es introduciendo el texto en el móvil o usando un modem gsm. Yo recomendaría codificar la señal  sacarla por el lpt decodificarla y mandarla al móvil por el teclado (la señal se codifica por que si no me equivoco las salidas no son suficientes).


----------



## alepic (Abr 30, 2008)

podes controlar un celular por el puerto serial si quieres para hacer lo que quieras o si queres algo mas profecional podes unas un modem gsm externo  y tambien en forma de tarjeta pci para agregar a una pc.

fijate en este link

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about4657.html

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about5122.html

un saludo

Alejandro Garrido


----------

